# Modify Headers to watch Rai.TV



## indyalex (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi,

I tried following the instructions listed on the link below. I think I got it right. However, RAI.TV still says that it is only available to users in Italy.

http://cynicsunlimited.com/2010/03/...-headers-plugin-to-view-blocked-video-streams

Although I got the "green light" next to the modify header in the pop-up, I'm not sure it is relating to the rai.tv site. (I'm basic here so pardon the lack of correct verbiage.) I would have thought that the plug-in icon would appear somewhere on the desired site (like, before the http://......)

Can anyone help me understand this or give direction to insure that it is working correctly. (It is obviously not.) Or, perhaps there are other ways to view this Italian tv site.

Thanks, Alex


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

we do not help to bypass country restrictions - closing post


> Typically the response has been to resort to BitTorrent but there is a faster and slightly (though not necessarily entirely) more legal alternative.


please re-read the rules 
http://www.techguy.org/rules.html


> Circumventing Copy Protection - While we believe it's reasonable to make backup copies of CDs and DVDs that you own, a lot of people break copy protection for the wrong reasons. The law is still vague, at best, as to if it is legal to break copy protection in order to make such a backup, even for personal use. (The DMCA, for example, seems to make it illegal.) As a result, we do not allow discussion of how to break copy protection at this time. If we can find a nice way to draw the line, we may reconsider this in the future as laws get sorted out.


----------

